# All data of an EXT4 partition just vanishes in both Caja & Thunar ......As if the partition is completely empty [Video included]



## john_rambo (Nov 1, 2021)

I have two storage devices on my desktop. One SSD where FreeBSD is installed & a spinning HDD where I store my data. The partition on the spinning HDD is EXT4 coz I was using Linux before. Problem is when I open the EXT4 partition with Caja I cant view any contents of that partition as if the partition is completely empty. Thunar is behaving better in comparison but its not its not ideal either. Suppose I open that partition with Thunar, click on a folder & then press the back button or one level up button everything vanishes.

I have recorded the whole process so that there is no confusion. This is the link of the video

https://mega.nz/file/XmgS3IQS#GSWfZhC-WY-AaemlmsNW6_Z4GeS3voF7k66zx5QeKv8


----------



## Vull (Nov 1, 2021)

How do you mount the partition? I use `mount -t ext2fs` and can see everything okay using Caja.

I remember some time ago, someone else reported having problems seeing ext4 partitions mounted with fusefs, but I don't have the link.

From `man ext2fs`


> DESCRIPTION
> The ext2fs    driver will permit the FreeBSD kernel to access    ext2 file sys-
> tems and its derivatives.    It currently implements    most of    the features
> required by ext3 and ext4 file systems.  Support for Extended Attributes
> ...


ext2fs(5)


----------



## john_rambo (Nov 1, 2021)

Vull said:


> How do you mount the partition? I use `mount -t ext2fs` and can see everything okay using Caja.
> 
> I remember some time ago, someone else reported having problems seeing ext4 partitions mounted with fusefs, but I don't have the link.
> 
> ...


You are right. I was using fusefs which was causing this issue. I just used `mount -t ext2fs` and that problem is gone. Thanks.


----------

